

Car locks hacked with a single swipe device. - newsmaster
https://youtube.com/watch_popup?v=l7OadDz3Ums

======
BMarkmann
The title might be a bit misleading... from the videos, it doesn't look like
there's any "swiping" of the device (unless by "swipe", you mean "steal", in
which case I stand corrected). I wouldn't be surprised to see that they're all
bluetooth-enabled cars, I believe there are some known exploits in that area.

------
mattl202
I hope the device in Texas is positively identified, I want to see how exactly
the car thieves do it.

